# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  PGuard, autonomous patroller robot, Enova Robotics, Sousse, Tunisia

## Airicist

Developer - Enova Robotics

Home page - enovarobotics.eu/pguard

Playlist "P-Guard"

----------


## Airicist

Dec 18, 2019




> P-Guard is a rugged security Robot for multi-terrain applications. 
> 
> To perform its functions, the robot incorporates a set of infrared cameras arranged to cover the entire surrounding of the robot, an omni-directional audio acquisition system, thermal camera and a sound and light alarm system. The robot incorporates a GPS to locate in its environment and a laser telemetry system.

----------

